# Youth Sports in Milan, Italy



## u143104

We're moving to Milan from the USA. Our children are athletic and I'd like to know if there are youth baseball leagues for boys ages 14 thru 15? Also, I'd like to know if there are swimming leagues for high school age youth.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## bdar21

*Children and Sports in Milan Area*

We are also American, have a boy 15, a girl 13, and a boy 10, all into sports. We have been in Frankfurt where they have been able to play everything, but now moving to Varese/Milan. So I have no idea yet, but would love to share what we find out. Where will you live in Milan? Do you know the area and what school the kids will go to?
BD


----------



## oddball

*youth sport*



u143104 said:


> We're moving to Milan from the USA. Our children are athletic and I'd like to know if there are youth baseball leagues for boys ages 14 thru 15? Also, I'd like to know if there are swimming leagues for high school age youth.
> 
> Your help is appreciated.


 Look up www.leaguelineup .com


----------

